# This should be fun!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

who the F does stuff like that????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

duramaxdarren said:


> who the F does stuff like that????


I'm guessing either Peter D or Cletis. Either way, I have the honor of cleaning it up.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like an opportunity to me. I love fixing this crap. Makes me look good.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

lmao!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Easy money...


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

When did they make blue romex I ran in to some the other day also
Now that I look closer that looks like a cord. But still if any one knows I'm curious I still ran in to some the other day


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> When did they make blue romex I ran in to some the other day also



That's blue Pex.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That's blue Pex.


Oh ok.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Farmer wiring or grow op?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> When did they make blue romex I ran in to some the other day also
> Now that I look closer that looks like a cord. But still if any one knows I'm curious I still ran in to some the other day


 pex

I think the blue NM was late 70s to mid eighties but there was no standard, just some mfg choice of color.



480sparky said:


> That's blue Pex.


480...what are you going to do to this work of art?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I love jobs like that. Money in the bank


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Easy money...


If they pay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> ...........480...what are you going to do to this work of art?


Fix it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Fix it.


Duh!:whistling2:

Details or I hope they grease your rope!:laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

JmanAllen said:


> When did they make blue romex I ran in to some the other day also
> Now that I look closer that looks like a cord. But still if any one knows I'm curious I still ran in to some the other day


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'm guessing either Peter D or Cletis. Either way, I have the honor of cleaning it up.


My favorite Chinese band! $$ Ka Ching! $$


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw blue romex on Holmes on Homes a while back. I Googled it and found that it is used in Canada to signify an AFCI protected circuit.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

easy money


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

duramaxdarren said:


> who the F does stuff like that????


Craig's list!


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I saw blue romex on Holmes on Homes a while back. I Googled it and found that it is used in Canada to signify an AFCI protected circuit.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ghetto work, is there a 1981 Olds 4 door Delta 88 with $4000 rims on it parked in the driveway?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Ghetto work, is there a 1981 Olds 4 door Delta 88 with $4000 rims on it parked in the driveway?



No. Just my van and the GC's truck.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I saw blue romex on Holmes on Homes a while back. I Googled it and found that it is used in Canada to signify an AFCI protected circuit.


Southwire produced all it's NM-B in baby blue back in 1985.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Southwire produced all it's NM-B in baby blue back in 1985.


Like this?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> My favorite Chinese band! $$ Ka Ching! $$


Stealin that one!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> When did they make blue romex I ran in to some the other day also
> Now that I look closer that looks like a cord. But still if any one knows I'm curious I still ran in to some the other day


All of the 12/3 for my 3 way switching in my house has a blue/green jacket on it. Yes it is 12/3. My house was built in 1965 with all #12 awg.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

This installation looks like something that crawled out of the pox doctor's abortion bag.


----------

